

A hiring challenge...for salespeople - forgot_password
http://seatgeek.com/blog/hiring/introducing-sell-yourself-to-seatgeek-a-digital-sales-director-hiring-challenge

======
jtreminio
Just a note about the website: I got bugged with 2 overlays as soon as I
opened the page. Maybe a sales guy decided to do that...? :)

